# These are a MUST for motorhomers



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I personally recommend these products - not only for safety but to help you save money AND help the world . . . using the 'cylinder bricks' I have now reduced my fuel usage by 50%

Personal Airbags . . for added safety [bottom of page]
http://www.seriouslysolutions.com/07home-safety.html

Are your children 'under your feet' all the time ?
http://www.seriouslysolutions.com/20latest.html

Learn about mains electricity whilst on hook-up [bottom of page]
http://www.seriouslysolutions.com/08the-little-scholar.html

Feed your pet dog for less, Reduce your carbon footprint & save fuel
http://www.seriouslysolutions.com/06ecology.html


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Thats brilliant Vic, reminds me of Reggie Perrins venture "grot products" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Brilliant! Will send this to all the Elf & Safety folk I know.

PS I love the responses when you click on the BUY buttons . . .

:wink:


----------

